# In the market for a mirrorless



## Grumbaki (Oct 21, 2013)

Did my homework but still ooking for opinion.

In addition to my kit, I'm in the market for a mirrorless for wife and daily use (man purse use). 

Then the idea is to get as close as DSLR results with limiting weight to the max, which precludes from anything with lens ecosystem. I prefer fast glass and I'm more a 35 than 50 person. Fast AF is nice but non critical, basic street speed is enough (and I do some street with a 85L so...clearly no need for speed). Low light performance is indeed very important.

With all that in mind, I'm of course leaning toward the Fuji X100s. Reviews are good and I know quite a few of you have some fun with it...

But is there some naysayers with a better option that fits my criterions??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> which precludes from anything with lens ecosystem.


 
I'm not certain what you are trying to say here. Are you saying you do not want interchangeable lenses?


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Did my homework but still ooking for opinion.
> 
> In addition to my kit, I'm in the market for a mirrorless for wife and daily use (man purse use).
> 
> ...


sony a7 or a7r

fuji xe-2 

these are the best mirrorless you can get


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > which precludes from anything with lens ecosystem.
> ...



Yeah maybe I wasn't clear here. But you read it right.

A mirrorless with a good 35 or 50 (even though i prefer the first) is all I need. I enjoy the constraints of prime and I'm not afraid to carry my 10kg+ kit (or part of it) for real photo outings. 

Thus the A7r or XE2 are pretty much overkill if I can get close in IQ without the lens hassle. Integration of a single (prime for superior IQ) lens saves both bulk and money (prevent a new GAS)

PS: And I hate Sony with a relentless vigor (got screwed too many times).


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 21, 2013)

If you can wait for the rumored EOS-M2 and the upcoming EF-M 22mm f/2 IS STM, that would be a good alternative because like me you are a 35mm (FF) person. 

Otherwise, I agree with the others here, the Fuji XE-2 is one the best mirrorless on the market today (subjective POV, at least). Looks like Fuji is serious about expanding their lens line-up for this system, which helps feed GAS.

The Olympus PEN EP-5 is micro 4/3rds, but also produces excellent photos.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 21, 2013)

I own a few of the Fuji's and tons of Canons. I own the X Pro1 and X100S... I have to say the fixed lens X100S rocks, I like the new button layout and sensor. It's a great option if you're interested in a sweet 35mm. I actually prefer the fixed lens as it takes the question of which lens to bring out of the equation. 

Besides that the OMD5 is great and I'm pretty interested in the new FF Sony's. Honestly though I'm going to wait until the new X Pro2 comes out and hoping it has all the goodness of the X100S but FF, phase contrast AF, and a good lens selection.


----------



## tnargs (Oct 21, 2013)

The EOS M with 22mmf2 looks like the right combo for you. The lens rates very well, and the AF is significantly faster with the firmware update.


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 21, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> I own a few of the Fuji's and tons of Canons. I own the X Pro1 and X100S... I have to say the fixed lens X100S rocks, I like the new button layout and sensor. It's a great option if you're interested in a sweet 35mm. I actually prefer the fixed lens as it takes the question of which lens to bring out of the equation.


Thnx for the answer. 0 to 100, how would you compare the results to a 5d3 sigma 35 combo? (results, not AF and such, I know the limitation).

I find it curious that everyone else is recommanding the multi lenses systems. Am I the only weirdo who's ok with his second system havin 1 focal?


----------



## J.R. (Oct 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> I find it curious that everyone else is recommanding the multi lenses systems. Am I the only weirdo who's ok with his second system havin 1 focal?



No ;D

My idea of a mirrorless camera is primarily a weight and smaller form factor advantage. This will be perfect for family outings and/or where carrying a huge backpack isn't such a good idea. So, as a personal preference a second system with a single 50mm lens is fine by me. 

For interchangeable lenses, I already have a fully stocked kit. To me, it makes no sense in trying to save a few grams while carrying 4-5 lenses. I might as well buy a much lighter tripod


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Did my homework but still looking for opinion.
> 
> Then the idea is to get as close as DSLR results with limiting weight to the max, which precludes from anything with lens ecosystem. I prefer fast glass and I'm more a 35 than 50 person. Fast AF is nice but non critical, basic street speed is enough (and I do some street with a 85L so...clearly no need for speed). Low light performance is indeed very important.


There are great things being said about the just released Olympus OM-D. 
Mr Mirrorless himself (Steve Huff) has gone into raptures over it describing it as the most versatile mirrorless ever.
http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2013/10/12/the-olympus-om-d-e-m1-full-review-the-most-versatile-mirrorless-camera-ever/
This camera fulfills a lot of what you express as what you need. I held off on the original OM-D with the knowledge that V2 was going deliver a whole lot more. But THIS much more? 

Steve and me are comprehensively impressed.

-pw


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link pwp but this is exactly the opposite of what I'm in the market for (within the mirrorless market). It looks quite bulky (or the guy has small hands). 

Actually maybe i shouldn't have phrased that with the keyword mirrorless...

I'm looking for a P&S on steroids. And speed. and coke. and every kind of viagra generics.

Damn small but great IQ that include glass and ISO performance (and contrast and so on). No extra fluffies or whatever.

Maybe i should phrase that as "does any other brand does a fuji x100s but better?"

(PS: my other GAS symptom of the moment is an original diana...please don't let me go that way, help me out XD )


----------



## vbi (Oct 21, 2013)

The X100s is way more portable and compact than any X+lens combo. The IQ is easily equal to the 5D3 and to my eye has a certain snap that is very appealing. If you can live with one fixed lens then it is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the answer. More input still welcome.

One more question for owners, how does the build feels in daily life? Is it afraid of rough play? A few minutes in hands at the shop feels good but just experience can tell.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 21, 2013)

vbi said:


> The X100s is way more portable and compact than any X+lens combo. The IQ is easily equal to the 5D3  and to my eye has a certain snap that is very appealing. If you can live with one fixed lens then it is the way to go IMHO.



An an owner of both cameras, I disagreed - not at higher ISO.

I agree - X100s is one sexy looking camera ;D
http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6246818#imageID=198269237


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> chilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > I own a few of the Fuji's and tons of Canons. I own the X Pro1 and X100S... I have to say the fixed lens X100S rocks, I like the new button layout and sensor. It's a great option if you're interested in a sweet 35mm. I actually prefer the fixed lens as it takes the question of which lens to bring out of the equation.
> ...



I don't own the Siggy 35 but do own the 35L... it's pretty much equal at the same apertures. Maybe even a bit sharper.



Dylan777 said:


> vbi said:
> 
> 
> > The X100s is way more portable and compact than any X+lens combo. The IQ is easily equal to the 5D3  and to my eye has a certain snap that is very appealing. If you can live with one fixed lens then it is the way to go IMHO.
> ...



Well, sorry but I would have to disagree with Dylan on the ISO. I find the RAF files to be very good all the way up to about 3200. I would put the Fuji against any of my cameras in real world use. I actually find that the X100S is really good in low light conditions shooting. After about 3200 I wouldn't know as I don't go beyond that with any of my bodies unless testing (1DX, 5D3, and the 7D's I never went beyond 800). Also, I find the noise to be easier to deal with on the Fuji compared to Canon. The Fuji files do seem to have a crisper look and the skin tones always look better coming from the X100S, given images from multiple cameras clients always seem to pick the Fuji's over any of the Canons.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 21, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> The Fuji files do seem to have a crisper look and the skin tones always look better coming from the X100S, given images from multiple cameras clients always seem to pick the Fuji's over any of the Canons.



examples?


----------

